# Is Clay Pipe safe for aquarium?



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi:

I Found this clay pipe on the street. I want to know if it is safe for my Orange Koi Angelfish tank.

I soaked it in cold water for a day already. Now I soaking it in some boiling water.

















Thanks


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have had no issues with those old clay drain tile pipes. Seemed fine for me for big cichlids, africans, and plecos etc. Just give em a good scrubbing.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have a dozen or so in my pond, no problem.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I also found this on the website.

Where are Clay Pipes Used Today? (If what I have is the same type of Clay Pipes). Sounds ok to me.

The first known example of when clay pipes were used for plumbing dates back to 4000 BCE in Babylonia. This is often considered the birthplace of urban plumbing.

Pros of Clay Sewer Pipes https://www.mrrooter.com/about/blog/2017/june/clay-sewer-pipes-and-the-problems-they-present/

Environmentally friendly: Made from recycled clay, water, other organic ingredients, there's no "greener" plumbing product than clay.
Unaffected by acids: As opposed to cast iron pipes that degrade when exposed to acids, clay is impervious to the corrosive nature of acidic waste water. This is one reason why clay pipes, if not affected by tree roots and ground shifting, can last for thousands of years.

Modern vitrified clay sewer pipes are air dried for 24 hours and then fired in a kiln for 50 hours, creating a ceramic-like end product. This material, also referred to as terra cotta, is stronger and fits together more tightly than older clay plumbing. It's still routinely used in public sewer systems today. Modern installations include encasing the clay pipes in concrete to protect against root intrusion and damage from ground shifting.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Interesting read. I have never seen this pipe used in the lower mainland as sewer pipe, only as drain tile/storm pipe. But I suppose it could easily be, especially if encased in concrete. Great stuff for aquarium use in breeding or growout tanks. Though not the most 'natural' looking tank decoration....


----------

